# Cyclone Boys G4 Modifications



## CubingUnleashed (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello,

My G4 feels really sluggish. I am not afraid to modify a cube, so I came here. Does anyone know what could help speed it up? I just filed down each corner at about 45 degrees to help corner cutting, I don't know what they are called, and next will be the edges. I don't know what, if any, mods should be done to the internals. I will keep this updated with the current mods as I could not find anything on here.

Also, the side tracks on the wings/edge pieces a were uneven as the casting mark was in there, and it was perpendicular to the direction of travel, meaning friction, so I sanded that down on each wing/edge as well.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 15, 2018)

Spring swap for thunderclap v1 springs, and break in, but I'm afraid it's possible you've ruined it by filing.


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

Put in Dignatas and Gravitas it will be fast and controllible


----------

